# In Need of a Iseki/Mitsubishi 15 hp Diesel Engine for a Bolens G154



## Chet McVay (Oct 5, 2017)

I had bad luck and long story short I purchased a new hydraulic pump which has a leaky seal. Bottom line my 15 hp Mitsubishi Diesel engine bent a rod. Washington tractor shops cannot get or find parts for my Bolens G-154 Tractor. The Bolens G-154 is made by Iseki, the engine is a Mitsubishi 15 hp Diesel engine. The very next model has a 17 hp Mitsubishi Diesel Engine. I am looking for a good used engine that will fit into my Bolens G-154. Other wise my Bolens Tractor will become a yard decoration. It cost me nearly a $1,000.00 to get my tractor out of the shop and the parts folks at Best Farm Tractor Parts are not responding to me about sending my hydraulic pump back for my money ($400+) back.

Chet


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if EngNet in Michigan could help. According to tractorData you have the K3A engine.


----------



## Chet McVay (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you for the info! I hate to scrap it or even make a yard ornament of it. When it ran it ran good! They were known for not be easy to roll over, but one always needs to show caution. Thanks again!


----------



## Chet McVay (Oct 5, 2017)

According to Tractor Data.com the Bolens G-154 has a 2 cylinder Diesel Engine. Mine has three cylinders... Woops I just need to learn to read the Tractor Data.com better! I clicked on the Model years and saw what you said. You are correct my tractor has the K3A engine. I will check it out! (and get another cup of coffee! Monday Mornings!)


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try Tractor Co at (509) 964-2008 for the parts you require.


----------



## Chet McVay (Oct 5, 2017)

That's even in my state, thank you!


----------



## Hamish (Sep 4, 2019)

I also have an Iseki Bolens G154 which has a K3A 15hp 3 cylinder mitsubishi engine. Did you have any luck with your repairs? Im currently trying to find a parts and service manual for mine.


----------



## Chet McVay (Oct 5, 2017)

Hamish said:


> I also have an Iseki Bolens G154 which has a K3A 15hp 3 cylinder mitsubishi engine. Did you have any luck with your repairs? Im currently trying to find a parts and service manual for mine.


I think my whole problem is listening to a young pup technician who is either over worked, or smoking whackey Tobacco. He told me I had cylinder #1 had 500 lbs compression, cylinder #2 400 lbs, and cylinder 3 had 500lbs compression. It is only a two cylinder engine. I started it at my property and the more I start it the less black smoke. I am going with my diagnosis, due to over flooding of oil in the cylinders they are most likely have too much carbon ash on top of the pistons. I am thinking of pulling the injectors out and dumping Seafoam down the cylinders and let them set for a few days, then adding Seafoam to the fuel, and start my Bolens and see if it does not straighten out.


----------

